# Curry offers so far



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,4807408.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

The Eddy Curry sweepstakes began anew on Thursday, with Bulls general manager John Paxson fielding preliminary—and underwhelming—offers from at least six teams.

League sources said that, at least, *Denver, Phoenix, Minnesota, Memphis, the Lakers and the Knick*s called Paxson, all convinced a change of scenery would help Curry realize his scoring potential.

But names like Denver's Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Minnesota's Michael Olowokandi and Wally Szczerbiak, Phoenix's Bo Outlaw and the Knicks' Nazr Mohammed did little to make Paxson's heart race, which means this issue will be an ongoing one.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...bulls,1,4807408.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> 
> The Eddy Curry sweepstakes began anew on Thursday, with Bulls general manager John Paxson fielding preliminary—and underwhelming—offers from at least six teams.
> ...


I would seriously consider Kandi and Wally 

Slapnuts , The Polish ( backfiring ) Rifle , .... ah turd .. too bad Pip was let go


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mike McGraw gets into the act. 

said a trade that includes AD with Curry could get John's attention. Said we want cap space next summer. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=38303159

*If a team is willing to take Antonio Davis with Curry in exchange for expiring contracts, however, Paxson will put his ear to the phone.

Should the Bulls manage to unload Davis' $13.9 million salary for the 2005-06 season, the team could be $24 million below the salary cap next summer.

Some of that money would likely be set aside to re-sign Tyson Chandler. With the rest, the Bulls could pursue a decent class of free agents that includes Seattle's Ray Allen, Atlanta's Antoine Walker, Milwaukee's Michael Redd, Portland's Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Cleveland's Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Memphis' Stromile Swift, Toronto's Donyell Marshall, Minnesota's Latrell Sprewell and the Los Angeles Clippers' much-improved Bobby Simmons.*

There are three decent possibilities for an expiring contracts trade. The Bulls could send Curry and Davis to Golden State for Dale Davis and Clifford Robinson; to Philadelphia for Glenn Robinson and Kedrick Brown; or to the Los Angeles Clippers for Kerry Kittles, Zeljko Rebraca and two low-salaried players.

In Memphis' case, that virtually eliminates Pau Gasol, Mike Miller and Shane Battier. The Bulls probably don't want to mess with Wells, and the Grizzlies wouldn't swap James Posey for Curry.

Milwaukee's Desmond Mason is another of those base-year compensation players. Phoenix isn't likely to give up one of its five starters for Curry.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

GoldenState! GoldenState! GoldenState!


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

well IMO all but LA,NY have nothing to offer this team.

with LA if odom and rush arent in the talks then no use movein forward.

and with NYK its Penny(cap room),ariza,and NM(replacement or cap room) or no deal..


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> and the Grizzlies wouldn't swap James Posey for Curry.


Don't be so sure.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah... now you want expiring contracts after you committed $8M to next year's cap in the last two months.

Idiot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

In truth, a trade of AD and Curry for Kandi and Wally Z would probably put us in about the same position in 2006 as under many scenarios with Curry.

If we re-signed Tyson at, say, $7M, we'd have something on the order of $35M under contract for the summer, and the cap would likely be about $45M.

Having an all-star calibre player like Wally and a somewhat competent center like Kandi here over the next two seasons would make life a lot more liveable for Kirk, Ben, and Luol, I think, and give them a fighting chance to live up to their potential.

Because of that, I think it's probably worth it. Of course, if we were going to embark down that (sensible path), it would have made sense to do a lot of things differently up to this point, but there's little we can do about that now.

Pick up those two guys, sign up Shandon Anderson, and then see how far we can get with a real framework to support the four kids we have.

1- Kirk, Ben
2- Wally, Anderson
3- Deng, Griffin
4- Nocioni, Harrington
5- Chandler, Kandi


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not a credible source considering they mention Bo Outlaw who Phoenix just signed to a veteran minimum contract.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I think some here may underestimate what Curry will bring back. The very fact that there are so many teams trying to get him will cause his price to go up.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Knicks would give up Sweetney, that'd be something I'd do in a heartbeat.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I still think that the best approach to this situation, if Curry has to be moved, is to garner as many draft picks for him as possible. Right now, with Curry's relatively meager rookie salary coupled with his relatively low trade value, what the Bulls could possibly get back in terms of a current player will fall along the lines of a Nazr Mohammad or some other vet-journeyman. Is that really all that Eddy Curry can fetch on the market? Is it worth it to trade him for that? GM's right now are going to be bargan shopping for Curry. In terms of what they might offer for him in current talent is, shall we say, insulting. The problem is that all the parties on the Bulls side have bungled Currys value to where it's at an all-time low. The days of dreaming about getting a Paul Pierce or Pau Gasol are long since past.

The one thing you can count on is that the better the draft pick, the better the chance of getting a player that can contribute. I know, I know, the last thing this team needs is more youth. Yet, the one thing you can bet on is that that pick, whatever it is, may well yield a better option than trading Curry for whatever he's going to get on the current open market. I'd be looking hard at Atlanta, New Jersey and Golden State to see what might be there in terms of players and picks. A pick at least give this team some flexability as to whom to choose or to possibly deal it for someone/something else.

I would do the trade of Curry/Davis for Kandi and Wally. I think Eddy would find a nice niche in Minnesota. He'd be a third or even a fourth option on that team and that would suit him just fine. Wally would greatly help our permiter shooting and Kandi is an OK center when he wants to be...

TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> If the Knicks would give up Sweetney, that'd be something I'd do in a heartbeat.


Yes I saw this trade being thrown around yesterday and I think it would work 

Nazr mohammed 1 more year on deal 
Sweetney 3 more years on rookie deal 
Penny 1 more year on deal 

for 

Eddy
AD
Pike

Mohammed and Pennys deal expires the same as AD so we still get cap space in 2006


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The never ending search for cap space. . . . I suppose its the way to go -- we've just been burned so many times.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The deal for Wally and Kandi isn't too bad, though I would still prefer we kept Curry, I also like the idea of the Bulls getting Kedrick Brown who I think is a guy who could break out in the right situation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I think Wally would be fantastic for our team. His plantar fasceitis (sp?) is concerning, but for crying out loud, the guy is 27 years old. Man we need someone on this team who's in the prime of his career and is a good veteran. He would help us big time from the outside. Yes, I know he's overpaid, but I think he would be very valuable to us.

Here's how I'd set us up:

Hinrich, Duhon
Wally, Gordon
Deng, Griffin
Chapu, Harrington
Chandler, Kandi

For some reason, Curry/Davis for Kandi/Wally doesn't work on trade checker even though their salaries would seem to be within 115%. I'm sure a deal could be worked with a little filler either way.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Ever took a look at Wally's contract? UGH


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Ever took a look at Wally's contract? UGH


I agree.... it was like a 7 year 50 million deal and he still has the bulk of it left. Wally is good but we he's not worth the capspace.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Ever took a look at Wally's contract? UGH


Yep, its likely that JJ's new deal wont be that dis-similar in structure (85% -95% value range) after this season. 
But your new owner has no issue with that.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Ever took a look at Wally's contract? UGH


haha i know phoenix wants curry bad, if we hold out enough, they will eventually give up jj for him. mark my words!! 

but anyway, i would prefer to trade curry for nene from the nuggets.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This is a trade offer by MemphisX on the trade board:

Curry,AD and Piatkovsky

for

Bonzi,Mike Miller and Lorenzen


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/252087p-215816c.html

*Thomas spoke with Bulls GM John Paxson yesterday and offered the Knicks' starting center, Nazr Mohammed, for Curry, taken out of an Illinois high school as the fourth pick of the 2001 draft. Paxson rejected the deal but the Bulls would be willing to trade the 7-foot, 285-pounder to New York if Thomas increased his offer by making either Kurt Thomas or Michael Sweetney available.*


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*trade*

Bulls give up

Gordon
Nocioni
Curry
AD

Lakers give up
Grant
Odom

Lakers get out of the bad Grant contract earlier w/ AD.

3 players to build around w/ Kobe...in positions they need.

Kobe/Odom seems like a mismatched pair. (is deng/odom better?)

Bulls lineup this year

Hinrich
Deng
Odom
Grant
Chandler

bench
Duhon
Fwill/Pike/Griffin
Harrington
Reiner


Draft a C or SG with the pick next year (if we have one)
Use MLE for best PF/C or SG available.
Team is flexible... can move Deng/Odom to 3/4....

Build around Hinrich/Deng/Odom(25 yrs old)/Chandler/pick.

Would the Lakers do this?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> This is a trade offer by MemphisX on the trade board:
> 
> Curry,AD and Piatkovsky
> ...


I'd be all over that.
My second option, out of the one's listed thus far, would have to be the Minnesota deal.
I'm a big fan of Wally, I think he'd fit in well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> I think some here may underestimate what Curry will bring back. The very fact that there are so many teams trying to get him will cause his price to go up.


Good point. This is exactly why Paxson needs to be patient in trading Eddy away. If there are indeed 6 teams truly interested in him, then Pax needs to make them bid against each other to see who provides the best offer. Personally, I think Wally and Kandi is a great return for Eddy + filler.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The MIN trade looks the most appealing to me, although I don't think it will take us over the edge. Wally's contract still scares me.

For you fans of the GSW trade, why wouldn't you want SAR & Stepania for Curry and AD instead?

I'm still in favor of keeping Curry, instead of trading him when his value is probably at an all-time low. Remember, "Buy low, sell high."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point. This is exactly why Paxson needs to be patient in trading Eddy away. If there are indeed 6 teams truly interested in him, then Pax needs to make them bid against each other to see who provides the best offer. Personally, I think Wally and Kandi is a great return for Eddy + filler.


I agree. 

So far the Minny offer is the best one, but no need to jump at it, just yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> This is a trade offer by MemphisX on the trade board:
> 
> Curry,AD and Piatkovsky
> ...


i dont see Memphis doing this. Remember what Jerry offered to us before. Outlaw and Wright.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

How about lets see how eddy plays in more than say one game. this is all hard to take. We are not 0-3 because of eddy curry. 7' centers don't come along every day and while he is this years scape goat i think a 15 ppg and 6 rebounds is something we should kept. As much as i like chandler his game has totally regressed. What this team needs is a PF to take the heat off of eddy and not to trade a center who can score.

david


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> How about lets see how eddy plays in more than say one game. this is all hard to take. We are not 0-3 because of eddy curry. 7' centers don't come along every day and while he is this years scape goat i think a 15 ppg and 6 rebounds is something we should kept. As much as i like chandler his game has totally regressed. What this team needs is a PF to take the heat off of eddy and not to trade a center who can score.
> 
> david


you just described Elton Brand...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

There are two things i will never forgive. Trading Brand, the 1st pick and rookie of the year for a high schooler and trading artest for rose. Jerry Kause is the worst.

david


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate all these trades. Kandi and Wally and their deals? Yuck. I would rather use Curry to unload AD and not take on long deals. Wally, crap save the money and go after RayAllen. Kandi, %^& no, He's Curry all grown up and couldn't start ahead of Earvin Johnson. 

My favorite deal so far is 

AD,Curry and Frank Williams

for Dale Davis, Cliff Robinson and Pietrus. 

We don't get any name players but we also don't get bad contracts. 

The Suns gutted last year's team but posistioned themselves for getting Nash and Q. The Bulls by shedding cap space could add a Ray Allen and Ilgauskas to role players like Deng, Kirk, Chandler and Andres. 

Just say no to Wally and his health issues and Kandi just blows.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Bulls give up
> 
> Gordon
> ...


Kukoc, I definitely think Odom is a bad fit with the Lakers, and I think he would a great asset to the Bulls (except playing the 4 in our starting lineup, not the 3 IMO). His ability to pass both in and out of the post would do wonders for the Bulls, not to mention his rebounding, defense, and well, pretty much everything. I proposed a smaller version of your trade yesterday, but the concept is the same...Lakers DESPARATELY need a PG for their future, and Ben Gordon would be an oustanding fit for them. Eddy Curry would also fit well since Kobe's presence takes so much pressure of him (and the Lakers might be a team willing to pay him his extension too). Under the trade checker, throwing in Othella Harrington's expiring contract makes the deal work:

Curry, Gordon, and Harrington

for

Odom

If I'm the Lakers, I do this deal to fill positional needs while getting some intriguing young talent. Only thing is, you have to wait until Dec. 15th I believe due to Gordon's contract status.

Lakers:
Gordon/Atkins
Kobe
Butler
Cook/Mihm
Curry/Vlade

Bulls:
Hinrich
Deng
Nocioni
Odom
Chandler/Davis


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Zeke is Mocking usb again.

I hope the trade has nothing to do with NY!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> There are two things i will never forgive. Trading Brand, the 1st pick and rookie of the year for a high schooler and trading artest for rose. Jerry Kause is the worst.
> 
> david


You mean Rickey Wiliams for Rose.

I wasn't opposed to trading Artest at the time for Rose, the real killer was trading Miller away with him. That's the part of that deal I hated most.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok, I'm starting to realize that there are 2 stances on HOW to trade Curry. 

Stance #1: Pair him w/ Antonio Davis in order to get capspace THIS summer for a strong free agent pool (e.g. trading for Cliff Robinson & Dale Davis)

Stance #2: Pair him w/ fillers or expiring deals to upgrade at SG and downgrade at C (e.g. trading for Wally and Kandi)

Personally I'm not sure which way to go. A new collecting bargaining agreement may allow us to sign a guy like Ray Allen on a 4 year contract like is being discussed (as opposed to Wally who I think has more than 4 years left). But the problem is that we may get burnt on the free agent market like many teams do; there's always a risk of that. At least trading for Wally and Kandi gives us guarenteed pieces. I'm not too worried about Wally's production or injury situation. He seems to be in top notch shape and playing pretty well; he's still one of the top shooters in the game. But we REALLY need to at least try to land Lamar Odom by putting together a Gordon/Curry package...I think that would be very attractive for LA.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: trade*



> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Kukoc, I definitely think Odom is a bad fit with the Lakers, and I think he would a great asset to the Bulls (except playing the 4 in our starting lineup, not the 3 IMO). His ability to pass both in and out of the post would do wonders for the Bulls, not to mention his rebounding, defense, and well, pretty much everything. I proposed a smaller version of your trade yesterday, but the concept is the same...Lakers DESPARATELY need a PG for their future, and Ben Gordon would be an oustanding fit for them. Eddy Curry would also fit well since Kobe's presence takes so much pressure of him (and the Lakers might be a team willing to pay him his extension too). Under the trade checker, throwing in Othella Harrington's expiring contract makes the deal work:
> ...


I like your trade a lot better for the Bulls. I added Chapu and Grant to make the Lakers more willing to do it... but I sure would like Odom on this team for the next few years.

I think Odom is as good or better than anyone our cap space would provide... and we get him now!  I love his game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Here let me trow in my 2 cents, Its obvious that Curry is still a child and teams will exploit and use that to there advantage to get pax to trade curry for almost nothing, but if Pax is smart he will tell skiles to play curry these next couple of games in the high 30-40 minute range and pretty much pass it to curry inside everytime, just imagine how high Curry's value could go up if he scores 20 points and grabs 10 rebounds in say 3 consequtive games. Curry having some big games can turn a Nazyr trade into a sweetney trade, a possible 20 point average month can turn a Jake Voshkul trade into a possible Joe Johnson trade catch my drift? Its all about what have you done lately in the NBA. And another thing, please people stop adding Ben Gordon to these trades, you have to be retarted to actually give up a high Draft pick after only 3 games, the only problem with ben right now is that his shots are not going in, and that could be said about everyone on the bulls. Ben Gordon will break out later this year mark my words. Joe Johnson looks like a hell of a player, he looks special and i belive hes one of those players also who will get better once they are moved on, for example hes gotten better after being traded from the Celtics and right now i dont see him getting as many shots as last year with the arrival of Nash and Q. If anything JJ is the Target, do whatever it takes to get this guy.

And also try to look at the Clippers as a trading partner, I have to belive that they will either let Brand go or Wilcox who has had some pretty great games so far.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, I'd be scared as hell of pairing up Odom with Skiles and Paxson. That seems to be asking for trouble to me.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, I'd be scared as hell of pairing up Odom with Skiles and Paxson. That seems to be asking for trouble to me.


Yah... we have to get rid of those two as well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ideas created out of boredom:

1. Curry/Pike/Frankie for Bonzi Wells

2. Curry for Joe Johnson/Voskuhl
(oh please God let this happen.... :gopray: )

3. Curry/Pike for Sweetney/Moochie Norris

4. Curry/AD for Potapenko/James/Vlad Radman/Cleaves
(pure salary dump, but Vlad should be re-signed)


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

doubt the clips would do this but as long as we all have some kool-aid... probably just a pipe dream...

curry and fwill/pargo for wilcox and jaric


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Yo Durk has it right. We are looking at really two options:

1. Crap Space
2. Average talent coming back at best.


For you guys proposing the Odom trade, that would be horrible and I love Odom! Wanted him over Brand (my bad).

Odom is very undisciplined and not going to jive with Paxson and Skiles in anyones fantasy world.

Also, Curry and Gordon for odom?



I truly think there is only one realistic deal to do or just sit tight. Curry's value is at it's lowest and even if it goes lower (hard to believe), we're probably ending up with the same crap. 

The deal I've seen posted (by someone making proposals, not a real offer) is:


GSW - Dale Davis, Cliff Robinson & Mickael Pietrus for Curry, Davis and Williams.

This gives them very solid talent + huge upside potential for essentially Pietrus.

What it gives us is Crap space + someone to immediately fill the SG spot for the next ten years.

Our line-up would be:

Hihrich, Pietrus, Deng, Harrington, Chandler W - Nocioni, Gordon, Davis, Robinson, Pike, Pargo, etc....

I really think that is the best proposal of all.

Harrington can hold down the PF position for another year or two. We would have Money to spend in the FA market.


I am so disappointed that we have come to this point. We bought into the sales pitch by Krause and his staff, now paxson and his staff pitch us this......I trust no-one......No-One.......

Where's Arenas to make me fell a little less negative?

:no:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Yo Durk has it right. We are looking at really two options:
> 
> 1. Crap Space
> ...


Crap space, lol 

If Pietrus is the anserw at 2, you might not have to go after Redd or Allen but we could go the direction with all the crap space available. 

If Pietrus impresses this season and proves to be a quality starting 2, maybe Ilgauskus gets the cash. Z would look better at the top of the key than both Curry or Chandler.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

FAs won't want to come to the Bulls. They have a losing reputation and overall bad reputation.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> FAs won't want to come to the Bulls. They have a losing reputation and overall bad reputation.


and what is Phoenix's reputation? The birth place of the Gorilla? 6 titles, Amare, 6!


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The only problem with trading Curry w/ AD is that if we Redd and Allen both don't want to come here (next year), the trade is a likley bust.


----------



## eza (Feb 17, 2004)

Pistons give yall Derrick COleman money and a 1st rounder for E City.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>eza</b>!
> Pistons give yall Derrick COleman money and a 1st rounder for E City.


:laugh: 

Thanks for lightening up my day.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, I'd be scared as hell of pairing up Odom with Skiles and Paxson. That seems to be asking for trouble to me.


I don't see where any problem would exist. Odom's only potential issues lie off the court. On the court, I'm pretty sure Skiles and Paxson would both love to have him. He works hard, he's a team player, he performs. Where would there be conflict?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hustle</b>!
> The only problem with trading Curry w/ AD is that if we Redd and Allen both don't want to come here (next year), the trade is a likley bust.


That would be a problem and since we are in a post 911 world, Benny can no longer meet prospective free agents at Ohare. 

BTW if we came away with Pietrus for Curry and shedding AD in the mean time we could really benefit, regardless of losing out on Redd and Allen. Wait and grab Peja the following season.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

there are 3 trades i would accept for curry. yes i m a big curry supporter, but if we can get 
1. nene from the nuggets
2. JJ from the suns
3. al harrington from the hawks

then pax, pull the trigger.

but plz, no names like naz, wally, kandi, wells. 

and for those of u who think we cant get bonzi/mike miller for curry, thnk again.

the grizzlies have like 50 swingmen, they WILL give up 2 of them for curry. but we chicago bulls say no thanks.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

How about targeting Samuel Dalembert? My, how his value has dropped in the past month. Not only is he injured, but he has Marc Jackson starting ahead of him! Ugh. A few posters here have said that good GM's jump at the opportunity to get cast-offs (which he essentially is w/ O'Brien as coach). Dalembert and Chandler as our bigs would create nightmares for opponents; not alot of scoring, but alot of rebounding, altering of shots, solid defense, and athletic ability. While we're at it, we can swap Davis for Glenn Robinson in the deal, who Philly is gonna buyout anyways:

Curry + Davis

for

Dalembert + Big Dog + Kedrick Brown

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> How about targeting Samuel Dalembert? My, how his value has dropped in the past month. Not only is he injured, but he has Marc Jackson starting ahead of him! Ugh. A few posters here have said that good GM's jump at the opportunity to get cast-offs (which he essentially is w/ O'Brien as coach). Dalembert and Chandler as our bigs would create nightmares for opponents; not alot of scoring, but alot of rebounding, altering of shots, solid defense, and athletic ability. While we're at it, we can swap Davis for Glenn Robinson in the deal, who Philly is gonna buyout anyways:
> 
> Curry + Davis
> ...


Thats not such a horrible deal although I am not a big dog fan...at least he is a vet with some skills.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

since everybody is throwing in their offers I will throw one out there which I think is better than some of the other offers that people have been proposing:

curry 

for

Kendrick Perkins
Jiri Welsch
Walter McCarty
and # 1 owed to us from the Lakers (could possibly be lottery pick)

I personally think the bulls would be making a mistake trading curry, with all the bad trades the bulls have made over the last few years you could almost make an all-star team from the players they have traded away but at least this trade would be for two young players with upside Perkins & Welsh, a number 1 and you could take the money that you would use to pay Curry and get a decent free agent.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> curry
> 
> for
> 
> ...


Jiri Welsch would be a great option for the 2-guard. My only doubt is that the Celtics really want Eddy. They're very high on Mark Blount as their center.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> since everybody is throwing in their offers I will throw one out there which I think is better than some of the other offers that people have been proposing:
> 
> curry
> ...


i dont like the curry for multiple players deal. i want a 1 for 1 principal players swap. we need a good player, not a bunch of mediocre throw-ins.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> and what is Phoenix's reputation? The birth place of the Gorilla? 6 titles, Amare, 6!


You can't be seriously asking that.

The Bulls are the joke of the NBA for years now. Phoenix has missed the playoffs only 2 times in like 16 years.

Phoenix already had an allstar and a franchise player. The Bulls have nothing like that.

Phoenix is a very attractive place to live too.

FA want to come to Phoenix.

Phoenix has the reputation as one of the best organizations in the leauge.

The Bulls will have to win first to get good FAs.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> You can't be seriously asking that.
> ...


Who has more titles? Nuff said.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Jiri Welsch would be a great option for the 2-guard. My only doubt is that the Celtics really want Eddy. They're very high on Mark Blount as their center.


Yeah it is just something to throw out there it is just when I see proposals like Dalembert, Big Mutt, and an even bigger mutt like Kedrick Brown and some of these other deals I just figured I can come up with a better deal than that. but I think that Curry could fit in well with our big man rotation that we have now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Who has more titles? Nuff said.



Also, as bad as its been around here, if the Bulls throw enough money at a FA you would think they'd be interested to come in and star on a team that already has a good young base looking for a leader.

I wouldn't say its hopeless to land a good FA.
Hinrich, Deng and Chandler haven't lit the world on fire yet, but they have to be more appealing to play with then AJ Guyton and Corey Benjamin.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Anyone will come to any team for a near max deal.

Hell, Curry would come home for a near max deal even if we kicked him in the arse on the way out.


I also agree that Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Chandler, Nocioni is a very good nucleus. They need one or two studs.

Take the GSW deal and get the crap space. Just don't settle for crap. Sign guys to 1 year deals if need be.

If you get Pietrus, you go hard at Z.

If you don't get Z, you go hard at a deal for Allen.

If not, wait a year, go for peja or someone else worth the money.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Or for once try to find a team deseprate for a legitimate center and fleece them. A package of Curry and Gordon to a team that needs a boost inside or needs a good young big man should land us somebody to pair with Deng as our 1-2 tandem. Don't tell me Deng ain't gonna be THE GUY in 2 years.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T.Shock</b>!
> Or for once try to find a team deseprate for a legitimate center and fleece them. A package of Curry and Gordon to a team that needs a boost inside or needs a good young big man should land us somebody to pair with Deng as our 1-2 tandem. Don't tell me Deng ain't gonna be THE GUY in 2 years.



T. SHOCK,

I'm telling you Deng is the MAN right now!

He's the only player on the Bulls that I would absolutely not even consider trading!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

So where did Eddie Jones and Tracy McGrady go?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Would anyone consider trading for him for Josh Howard?

I don't think we could lose AD's salary unless we took a nasty contract, like Shawn Bradley.

The deal would look like this:

AD + Eddy Curry

for

Alan Henderson + Josh Howard + Shawn Bradley

Henderson's 8 mil comes off the books next year, but Bradley's locked up for a little while.

Howard, in the meantime, is the main player that we want, but Henderson's been playing okay this season. Bradley would be a default center for a little while, but he's not too bad in short minutes off the bench. He still changes the game in the middle.

Hinrich/Duhon
Howard/Gordon
Deng/Nocioni
Henderson/Harrington
Chandler/Bradley

It's solid, at least.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

How long does Marquis Daniels stay poison-pill/byc? And could something be worked out anyways? I think he would be a good fit and good value for cap used. I think Dallas is in love with him, but Curry could work with Dirk, or at least this hypothetical future Curry that everyone talks about (that I'm afraid probably doesn't exist..).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> So where did Eddie Jones and Tracy McGrady go?


To Miami and Orlando. What's your point? Those teams had cap space, too, with just a little bit more to offer in terms of their situation. With the Bulls current roster, it would take just 1 good signing to really put the team into the playoffs. That one guy could be Ray Allen or Michael Redd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Trade Curry to the Nets for that ****load of draft picks they got from the Nuggets, and also their own.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> If the Knicks would give up Sweetney, that'd be something I'd do in a heartbeat.


 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1622399#post1622399

If Isiah is as hot for him as the NY papers make it out to be, I bet you this could be done. (I think offering only Nazr is an obvious start to talks where you offer the minimum so let's not all think that's his best offer) Judging by the other offers, it's one of, if not thee front runner. I'm not so sure about these cap space ideas.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

If Curry and Crawford are reunited and star for the Knicks...I'll cry tears of joy and sadness all at the same time. 

My fave of all the deals is gettng Pietrus. Of course, if Joe Johnson is available at all (and with Q there, he might be...) I'm ALL about Joe Johnson. I think he's great and would provide size at the two guard to say the least. 

If we make a trade, it must be for immediately usable cap room. Though it's a better trade talent wise, the Wally/Kandi trade is far worse long term in my opinion than a Cliff/DD/Pietrus trade. 

Add a near-max guy to:

Hinrich, Gordon
Pietrus, Griffin
Deng, Nocioni
Harrington, ??
Chandler, ?? 

Z would be a great fit because this team would need a scorer. So would Antoine...he's got to play for someone, right? Even SAR is a good fit with that lineup. Those are guys (Antoine/SAR especially) that won't have the crazy pursuit Allen/Redd will. In other words, they're attainable FA's for Chicago.

EDIT: You know...after looking at this post...why don't we just hang on to Eddy? This team is doomed.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'll be honest, my opinion on trading Curry has been all over the place today. At first glance I was thinking I'd love having Wally/Kandi for Curry/AD. Then I heard that the Lakers were inquiring about Curry, and thought maybe Lamar Odom would be available if we threw in Gordon with an expiring contract (we'd have to wait until Dec. 15th though). I even considered the idea of getting Mohammad and Kurt Thomas from the Knicks. (I'm starting to think the Grizzlies don't have squat to offer us though, at least that they would actually part with.)

But I'm beginning to really like the idea of having max salary cap space THIS SUMMER considering the strong free agent pool. And by dealing with Golden State, we might not be immediately throwing this season down the crapper either. The Daily Herald proposed 3 trades, but the one that jumps out at me is:

Eddy Curry & Antonio Davis

for

Dale Davis & Cliff Robinson

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=38303159

Why do I like this trade? Obviously there's the expiring contracts which would let us pursue a number of impact players in the summer of 2005. But like I said, I don't think it even makes the Bulls any worse...it might even make them better! Dale Davis does pretty much the exact same things as Antonio Davis (I always got them confused when they were with the Pacers together). So you're not losing anything there. As for Uncle Cliffy, he can't score the way Eddy can, at least not at his current old age. But I'm sure he does EVERYTHING else better; rebound, pass, and he still has shooting range, right? Sounds like this trade might fill some holes on our frontline, and maybe make Tyson a better player.

I'm not suggesting we jump on this trade quite yet. We really do need to wait and let Curry play some games. I think that will only up his trade value. But if December is approaching and there's nothing else to jump at, then this Golden State deal sounds like a potential winner to me. It's a risk entering the free agent market (e.g. Clippers pursuing Kobe), but it can also pay HUGE dividends (e.g. Suns w/ Nash and Q, Heat w/ Odom last year).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How about trade with Pacers (bad trade history - I know)

Base of the trade could be Eddy for SJax (Indy get a scary frontline with Ron,JO and Eddy) and we send Pike , Pips or ERobs contracts and take back one of Foster ( Long contract ) /Pollard /Croshere (awful contract)

Fred Jones has been playing great , can take SJax's place , along with Pike,Miller,Bender and Ron that can all take minutes at sg for Pacers , and scoring Centers r hard to find.

Or no big contracts and do

Eddy and Pike 

for

SJax and Harrison


----------

